# Low idle problem on KA24E



## Vanhorne (Oct 9, 2007)

A few weeks ago my idle suddenly dropped by about 300 rpm when I pulled into a parking lot. Does not idle roughly, just very slow. When the truck is started (and cold) the initial idle is normal. When I pull out of the driveway it wants to stall and I have to keep the revs up a bit. If I stop a while later and then re-start the motor, the idle is now very low. It drives well, check engine light has not come on and there are no error codes. Fuel filter has less than 5000 miles on it. Spark plugs, wires, and distributor cap/rotor are relatively new.

Years ago the truck developed a very rough idle that would come and go. Would disappear as soon as you started driving. That problem was a leaky intake manifold gasket.

I always buy good quality fuel so I don't think that's an issue.

The truck is a 1993 4x4, 5 speed.

Any suggestions? Sensors? Vacuum leak again? Fuel pump?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First try adjusting the idle speed at the IACV valve. If that has no effect on the idle speed, the IACV may be dirty; also check the harness connectors.


----------

